# Curve preset folder in LR 5.6?



## t.bogart (Sep 19, 2014)

I have a few curve presets(.xmp files)that I want to put in LR5.6, but I can't find the folder...I opened the preset folder and this is all I see, no "curve" folder shown...
Can someone please tell me the location of curve folder for LR 5.6? Thanks a lot!


P.S. it's on mac


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 19, 2014)

Inside the "Develop Presets" folder you should find a "User Presets" sub-folder. Put your curve presets in there.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Sep 19, 2014)

Curve Presets for Lightroom are stored in the Library>Application Support>Adobe>Camera Raw>Curves folder


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks Rikk, second time this week you've had to bail me out. :hail:

I'll not not to make it a habit.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Sep 19, 2014)

Your preset solution works for applying it over and over again in Develop, but if you want to drag XMPs into the proper place, you have to use the ACR folder.


----------

